# Dream Greenhouse?



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

I've never seen one but, I always dreamed of a really tall green house, tall enough for fruit trees and heated by a wood stove. I wonder if any one has one and if it work's well?


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, no one has replied to this after a week. Maybe, It's because the word "Dream" is in the title? Maybe, It's not possible? I wondered what material would retain heat and not shatter, if exposed to a quick temperature change? It would be very high maintenance trying to keep growing temperature constant in winter weather and thought it might need to be a residence but, I think glass would shatter and if a plastic film was used, to keep it in one piece, it might not hold together. Any idea's or thought's on all that?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My greenhouse is rather tall but I have no trees in it ... unless you count the 2 ft rescued hickory that will be replanted down by the river come Saturday.

I may try my hand at a lemon or orange tree later on ... here is a thread on my greenhouse, with a few pictures.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/greenhouse-10085/


----------



## SimpleJoys (Apr 28, 2012)

I hadn't seen this thread before. I, too, dream of a greenhouse where I could grow citrus, various tropicals, and have a warm, sunny haven in the winter. Dwarf citrus would be easy enough to fit into a greenhouse. 

I read about one that had a wooden central pathway that was made in sections and hinged over worm bins, which seems brilliant.

I'd be happy with a big greenhouse and a little house attached to it.

The rocket stove link that somebody posted in another thread showed a greenhouse application, and people say in Lehman's reviews that they use their big Dietz lanterns to keep their greenhouses from freezing. Years ago, I saw a passive solar housing development in Davis, CA where people used sealed culvert pipes filled with water and standing on end in front of southern windows as heat sinks to gain heat from the winter sun and radiate it at night. The windows were shaded by deciduous trees and/or some sort of awning during the summer so that the higher angled sunlight didn't reach the culverts. They were actually attractive in a modern-art sort of way.

Also propane and wood stoves built for boats might be a way to go, but I'd worry about dust and loss of humidity with most wood stoves.

Ah, well, musing on my fantasy greenhouse isn't getting my real garden dug.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Haha....you can tell I am from the north! I was like "Why would you want to put an apple tree inside a greenhouse? It needs the cold winter for its dormant time." I never even thought citrus! LOL! I would love to have a greenhouse so I can grow vegetables year round!


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

SimpleJoys said:


> Ah, well, musing on my fantasy greenhouse isn't getting my real garden dug.


I agree, talking, thinking, dreaming and wishing, does not get a task done but, anything worth doing, is worth trying to do informed and mindfully, in my opinion. Plants are living thing's and each plant is different, with different needs.

This is my first year as a home owner. I owned a very small condo before this home and always considered myself to have a black thumb but, I think it might have been a self fulfilling prophecy, had I rushed in to sowing the seeds before I understood the soil and the approach I would want to take, to care for them.

I was ready to go full speed a head during the moons growth, at the beginning of the season but, when I turned the water on for the garden for the first time. It began to flood my basement, the plumbing had frozen at some point and damaged the pipes. I was very dejected but, now I feel it was a blessing.

There is a small perennial garden that the previous owner had planted and I've been trying to learn what the "weeds" look like. The previous owner had planted morning glory and it has been prolific, it seems to be chocking out the other plants and I've been trying to rain it in.

Now, I realize if I had done what I originally wanted, which was to transplant the perennials to a different part of the yard, plant my vegetable garden in that place, in an attempt to create a natural fence, more appealing view, it might have been very frustrating and not very successful.

I'm trying to just remove as much of the morning glory as I can and it's so quick to rebound. I understand now, I must remove the whole root and there are a lot of them. I will probably put in raised bed's next year, with a build it in watering system and add oyster mycelium to the soil, if circumstances allow. :flower:


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

PamsPride said:


> Haha....you can tell I am from the north! I was like "Why would you want to put an apple tree inside a greenhouse? It needs the cold winter for its dormant time." I never even thought citrus! LOL! I would love to have a greenhouse so I can grow vegetables year round!


Sorry, I wasn't very clear but, I take a lot of vitamin C and my mother has started a lot of citrus from seed we have gathered from making fruit salads. I'd like to make sure we can care for them in the future.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

If it is vitamin C you are looking for you may want to look at "other plants" ...

Like the white pine tree, just a thought.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pine-needle-tea-8816/


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

OH.. Citrus from seed. Good luck.. it often takes over 15 years to fruit if it ever fruits from seed. 
Grow some nice Rugosa roses and save the hips.. much better source of vitamin C.


----------



## FutureFriendly (Jun 4, 2012)

*Andi said:


> If it is vitamin C you are looking for you may want to look at "other plants" ...
> 
> Like the white pine tree, just a thought.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/pine-needle-tea-8816/


That thread was really interesting and a few of the links I added to my favorite's to use for reference, until I find a good, inexpensive book.

We had a nice heavy rain fall where I am and the sun just came out. I'm gonna go for a hunt and try and identify a white pine. This site is great but, I could totally spend way more time on theory and not enough time practicing. It seems like every question asked, opens up more questions.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

FutureFriendly said:


> That thread was really interesting and a few of the links I added to my favorite's to use for reference, until I find a good, inexpensive book.
> 
> We had a nice heavy rain fall where I am and the sun just came out. I'm gonna go for a hunt and try and identify a white pine. This site is great but, I could totally spend way more time on theory and not enough time practicing. It seems like every question asked, opens up more questions.


"knowledge is never ending" ... :wave:

I love books!!! ~ Research, research and some some research then take a walk in the woods. 

Do you have a local library ???


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Emerald said:


> OH.. Citrus from seed. Good luck.. it often takes over 15 years to fruit if it ever fruits from seed.
> Grow some nice Rugosa roses and save the hips.. much better source of vitamin C.


I agree on the rose hips. :2thumb:


----------



## dataman19 (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe this would work....
Biosphere2 (Oracle, Arizona USA)
Over 30-years old and going strong...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2
..
Dave
Phoenix, AZ


----------

